# Detroit EMS hits a new low



## Hockey (Aug 13, 2010)

I feel so bad for their personnel.  And to get suspended after?  Sounds like a possible whistleblower act violation.



> FOX 2 has learned 31 out of 45 rigs are out of service. An EMS manpower sheet we obtained shows hardly any truck available.
> 
> "These trucks have sat here for months and months. It's a rotating cycle of hopelessness," said Detroit EMS Union President Wisam Zeineh.
> 
> However, it gets worse. Although 22 rigs are needed to respond to runs each day, union officials say right now only 14 to 16 are working. As a band aid fix, sources tell FOX 2 that EMTs and paramedics are being forced to drive a Detroit Fire Crown Victoria.


Read more:
http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/dpp/news/local/detroit-emts-forced-to-drive-crown-victorias-sources-say-20100812-wpms


----------



## FLEMTP (Aug 13, 2010)

Detroit EMS has been doing things similar to this for a while. They used to send all their medics out in Excursions. 

They've also been known to put two licensed paramedics on an ambulance and make it a BLS unit, because the Medics weren't "promoted" to paramedic from EMT yet. 

They've been having maintenance issues with their ambulance for years. Its not uncommon for them to have half of their units out of service for things like this.

This type of stuff is part of what is helping detroit to flush itself down the sh!tter.


Oh, and them suspending the EMT for talking to the news? They've been doing that type of stuff for years. DFD/EMS has had whisleblower lawsuits against them many times in the past. Nothing new there. The entire city government runs with a thug mentality.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 13, 2010)

... 22 trucks for a city the size of Detriot OMG!

Here in Aucklaned we have about 50 transporting vehicles plus SERT and Operations Team Managers out in rapid respionder 4x4s for a population of one million people!


----------



## FLEMTP (Aug 14, 2010)

detroit's population is only about 750,000 people right now. The land area is huge, but people are moving out of the city in droves. The city actually thought about using eminent domain to move everyone into the core of the city, then bulldozing everything in the outer ring... and .. get this...turning it into FARM LAND! 

The city would be a 1/3 of its current size if they did this.  Really sad, Detroit was my home... sad to see what its been reduced to.


----------



## Hockey (Aug 14, 2010)

FLEMTP said:


> detroit's population is only about 750,000 people right now. The land area is huge, but people are moving out of the city in droves. The city actually thought about using eminent domain to move everyone into the core of the city, then bulldozing everything in the outer ring... and .. get this...turning it into FARM LAND!
> 
> The city would be a 1/3 of its current size if they did this.  Really sad, Detroit was my home... sad to see what its been reduced to.



Flint wanted to do that.  I say do it


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hockey said:


> Flint wanted to do that.  I say do it



They really need to. I feel awful for the people who will need to move, but the city is going to go bankrupt if they want to provide quality services to the people where they are now. In the end, the people will win because it will mean better schools and police and ems.


----------



## FLEMTP (Aug 15, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> They really need to. I feel awful for the people who will need to move, but the city is going to go bankrupt if they want to provide quality services to the people where they are now. In the end, the people will win because it will mean better schools and police and ems.



Have you ever BEEN to Detroit? lol...( on purpose?)


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 15, 2010)

FLEMTP said:


> Have you ever BEEN to Detroit? lol...( on purpose?)



Detroit is a great city with a great history. 20 years of Coleman Young and 35 years of a leadership treating the city like its own personal piggy bank has stripped it of resources with little to no resistance from the public. Where is thier pride???Corruption and urban flight has taken such a toll. Residents of this once flourishing city, have no pride at all, no desire to survive. Other large cities have revived. Detroit could but it hasn't a leadership nor people who care enough to try. :sad:

PS: Word is, an EMS academy is due to start up in the near future.


----------



## LondonMedic (Aug 15, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Here in Aucklaned we have about 50 transporting vehicles plus SERT and Operations Team Managers out in rapid respionder 4x4s for a population of one million people!


I raise. 300ish.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 15, 2010)

FLEMTP said:


> Have you ever BEEN to Detroit? lol...( on purpose?)



I've been once. I'm a UNC grad and was there for the national championship last year. They had downtown all spick and span for us. Seems like a really nice place, but I never got any closer to the outskirts than driving on the freeway...passed 8 Mile Rd every day.


----------



## Phlipper (Aug 15, 2010)

FLEMTP said:


> detroit's population is only about 750,000 people right now. The land area is huge, but people are moving out of the city in droves. The city actually thought about using eminent domain to move everyone into the core of the city, then bulldozing everything in the outer ring... and .. get this...turning it into FARM LAND!



From what I saw of Detroit I think it would be an improvement.  :lol:

Wait ... would Uncle Ted have to move?


----------



## FLEMTP (Aug 16, 2010)

He lives over near jackson, MI about an hour-ish to the west. been out to his place there.. he has a nice little piece of land out there.


----------



## FLEMTP (Aug 16, 2010)

rescue99 said:


> Detroit is a great city with a great history. 20 years of Coleman Young and 35 years of a leadership treating the city like its own personal piggy bank has stripped it of resources with little to no resistance from the public. Where is thier pride???Corruption and urban flight has taken such a toll. Residents of this once flourishing city, have no pride at all, no desire to survive. Other large cities have revived. Detroit could but it hasn't a leadership nor people who care enough to try. :sad:
> 
> PS: Word is, an EMS academy is due to start up in the near future.



Pride has nothing to do with it. The city is broke. The people are moving out in droves.. so their tax revenue has dropped drastically. Couple that with high unemployment ( more people that dont pay taxes) and the high level of people under the federal poverty level ( even more people that dont pay taxes) the city has ZERO money to fund day to day operations. Personally I think that city needs an enema.


----------



## CAOX3 (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.examiner.com/top-news-in-detroit/8-detroit-firemen-injured-no-ems-units-available

"Some of the injured firemen had to transported by the police department, because there weren’t any available EMS units."

Not good.


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 17, 2010)

FLEMTP said:


> Pride has nothing to do with it. The city is broke. The people are moving out in droves.. so their tax revenue has dropped drastically. Couple that with high unemployment ( more people that dont pay taxes) and the high level of people under the federal poverty level ( even more people that dont pay taxes) the city has ZERO money to fund day to day operations. Personally I think that city needs an enema.



Well, I like Detroit myself. Its history is amazing. It would be nice to see it downsized, overhauled and some new life brought into her. The ole city is just a shell of her former self...sad to see.


----------



## FLEMTP (Aug 17, 2010)

rescue99 said:


> Well, I like Detroit myself. Its history is amazing. It would be nice to see it downsized, overhauled and some new life brought into her. The ole city is just a shell of her former self...sad to see.



I lived in detroit for several years. You're taking a risk stopping at traffic lights especially at night.

Sure, in a perfect world we could just go in and downsize and clean the city out. But where are going to get the money? What about the people that dont want to move out of their home or relocate?

True there is a lot of history in Detroit, and there are some very nice architecture in that city, some very old historic buildings. It could be much more than what it is, but things need to change. For starters they need to get the corruption out of the city government, and make cuts in the right areas. The people in the city need to take personal responsibility and pitch in too.


----------



## VinBin (Aug 17, 2010)

It's sad that the unions don't realize that they are part of the problem. There's a reason that Detroit is under such a massive budget deficit.


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 17, 2010)

VinBin said:


> It's sad that the unions don't realize that they are part of the problem. There's a reason that Detroit is under such a massive budget deficit.



This is just not true. 4 decades of corruption did more to ruin the city than any other single issue they've faced.


----------



## FLEMTP (Aug 18, 2010)

rescue99 said:


> This is just not true. 4 decades of corruption did more to ruin the city than any other single issue they've faced.



actually it IS true

Ever heard of a no work job?

Its a union term

Unions = corruption


----------



## 46Young (Aug 18, 2010)

CAOX3 said:


> http://www.examiner.com/top-news-in-detroit/8-detroit-firemen-injured-no-ems-units-available
> 
> "Some of the injured firemen had to transported by the police department, because there weren’t any available EMS units."
> 
> Not good.



http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/dpp/news/local/building-collapse-hurts-six-detroit-firefighters

If this is the same incident, then those FF's are in a really bad way. One has a shattered knee and broken ribs, and another is paralyzed.


----------



## Too Old To Work (Aug 27, 2010)

FLEMTP said:


> actually it IS true
> 
> Ever heard of a no work job?
> 
> ...



Didn't Detroit's last Mayor go to prison? Didn't the FD spend $200K to refurbish a fire station that's been closed for over 29 years? It doesn't sound like it's the unions that are the problem here. A Democratic controlled city, with a dying industry (automobiles), that wastes money while public safety is starved. 

Sounds like political corruption to me, not a union issue.


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Aug 31, 2010)

rescue99 said:


> This is just not true. 4 decades of corruption did more to ruin the city than any other single issue they've faced.



Unions run that town and Detroit is an example of what happens when gangsters... I mean Unions run a town.  However, I'd like to thank the Unions in Detroit for diverting so much business to the South.


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 31, 2010)

AtlantaEMT said:


> Unions run that town and Detroit is an example of what happens when gangsters... I mean Unions run a town.  However, I'd like to thank the Unions in Detroit for diverting so much business to the South.



Unions do no such thing and if ya look around, the south still looks 50 years behind the times compared to much of our country. Old run down towns in ruin..... Looks like China, Mexico and India got the last laugh <_<


----------



## Too Old To Work (Aug 31, 2010)

rescue99 said:


> Unions do no such thing and if ya look around, the south still looks 50 years behind the times compared to much of our country. Old run down towns in ruin..... Looks like China, Mexico and India got the last laugh <_<



Been to Detroit lately? 

The Ruins of Detroit

Pictures of Atlanta


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Aug 31, 2010)

rescue99 said:


> Unions do no such thing and if ya look around, the south still looks 50 years behind the times compared to much of our country. Old run down towns in ruin..... Looks like China, Mexico and India got the last laugh <_<



Haha, though the housing has slowed down a lot becuase we've built so much, businesses are moving in left and right.  Kia for example...
http://www.kmmgusa.com/

The South is booming with business.  Seriously, if you can't get a job in the South then you are probably not qualified to run a frialator and are hopeless anywhere (including India).  Well anywhere except a Detroit assembly line.

And Unions are gangsters.  They operate off of a mob mentality.  Try driving a Honda into a Detroit GM plant parking lot and working there.  After a year of working there you'll be able to change tires faster than a methed up Nascar pit crew.  I've worked as a machinist for GM plants so I've seen it first hand.


----------



## FLEMTP (Aug 31, 2010)

AtlantaEMT said:


> Haha, though the housing has slowed down a lot becuase we've built so much, businesses are moving in left and right.  Kia for example...
> http://www.kmmgusa.com/
> 
> The South is booming with business.  Seriously, if you can't get a job in the South then you are probably not qualified to run a frialator and are hopeless anywhere (including India).  Well anywhere except a Detroit assembly line.
> ...



+1 on that 

for effect i highlighted the important part


----------

